# Hey....! Looney Liberals. What carries weight... a " Subpoena " or a " Strongly Worded Letter "..



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

*What carries weight................?*

*Look it up.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

*.....................Boo*


----------

